# HRT Supplement question



## Evilito (Jun 22, 2015)

At 50, in good health and an intermediate body builder with several old injuries.  I just started HRT and was wondering what supplements (AAS or otherwise) would help me make the most out of my newly increased T levels.....would appreciate any thoughts you might have.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 22, 2015)

If you've just started TRT, personally, I say let the new T levels do the work before you consider doing a blast. 

My favorite OTC supp that I've been hitting hard here lately is Beta Alanine.  I tend to dose it pretty high (2g or more some days)... I'll itch like a meth head, but what it does for your training capacity (as someone who's been training) is just nucking futs.

As far as more exotic stuff, a lot of that is going to depend on your goal... I will say at 50 years old, I'd be looking into either GH or some of the GH releasing peptides.  I'm only 31 but it does wonders for my skin and nails... the synergy you get with good AAS is fantastic for lean bulks or fat loss.  

But yeah - start with the goal *THEN* find the prescription.


----------



## Evilito (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you, I appreciate that - this is part of my homework I guess.


----------



## Riles (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome, I agree with Animale66, settle into your new TRT regimen and see how your body reacts to that first, then I would consider HGH 2iu, 5 days on 2 days off, I'm 48 and I like HGH a lot at these doses


----------



## brazey (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

